# Will rising costs make you give up?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We've counted up how much running the motorhome and a car cost us I won't say how much here because I don't want to think about it again but it was a lot.
We're certainly not giving up motorhoming now but I do wonder if we might have to at some time, especially if the cost of fuel carries on rising.
Anyone else had this difficult to contemplate discussion?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it might get to where people will Rally closer to home.
It all depends on your pocket doesnt it.
Im just shutting my eyes as Ray fills up and putting a hand over my ears as he says "that has just cost £100" and hide the bank statement :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We run a car as well.
Err can you get to a rally on a tandem :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Steph

Not a consideration for us! 

Once you have the thing on the drive, the main thing is the fuel cost, as Mavis points out! You can cut down on the number of trips out, or do places nearer to home - especially for the "main" holiday. We can get over the channel fairly easily, so can get a bit more KM's for our £ than in the UK, and save on campsites, but we do that once a year anyway :roll: 8)


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Now theres a funny thing, i was thinking the same thing this morning when walking the dogs, i run a nissan navara, vw van, a mini cooper s, the motorhome, and a little scooter, now that the mortgage has gone, diesel is our major expence, i don't think i will give up the mh but i can see that if work don't improve, something will have to give, and another thing, to add insult to injury the navara the vw and the motor home insurance all run out between 21st and the 24th of dec, so theres a chunk of dosh to be laid out just before christmas, so i'll just hook a tow rope to any motor home thats going the way i want and let them tow me, thus saving a good deal of me dosh.

Dennis


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Steph said:


> Anyone else had this difficult to contemplate discussion?


Not so much in discussion Steph, but I have certainly thought about the situation often enough.

I think it is just a matter of adjusting with more economical driving techniques, through to shorter journeys, etc.

Nowadays, we tend to stay closer to home if it is only a two day meet/rally, ie, no more than two hours away, but for a long weekend, we would travel further.
Our trip to Swansea in May to visit Rita's family, will involve killing three or four birds with the one stone, for want of a better expression. :wink:

Good forward planning can save a lot of unnecessary fuel consumption, both in the journey preparation and driving style.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We won't be giving up, but like a lot of people we stay closer to home on weekend trips. 

From Goole we are at the east coast pretty easily so did Hornsea this weekend, about 60 mile round trip. Bridlington and the like are all pretty easy to get to as well.

There was a statement on the Camping and Caravanning Clubs facebook wall last week from the Welsh tourist board expecting a big downturn in 2011 in the amount of visitors to Wales. We went to Snowdon last year and did it on 1 tank of diesel, about £80, this year it would be getting close to the £100 which is just not feasable when i could do multiple trips to the coast over this way.

We are new to motorhoming though and the family will be expanding so for us the costs of flights and all the associated taxes and peak time holidaying around schools will keep the comparison relatively equal.

I'll cancel the Sky tv to give me an extra 1/2 tank of fuel as if you are away in the MH on a weekend there is no need for a tv subscription at home.

I am looking forward very much for the loan on the MH being paid off, got a few years left though on that. For me that is the main expense more than the fuel and sites.

Ben


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No; now I drive car and van to maximise fuel economy rather than "minimising wasted time on the road".

Car-wide I went from a 31mpg 6cyl inline Merc estate to a Fiat 500 that gets me over 70mpg.

I conclude that people who drive a lot more wastefully than me are simply richer. They can't all be ignorant of what their right foot is doing. 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it might lead to longer stays on site rather than extended touring.

A Acsi site at 13 euros per day has to be cheaper than a 100 mile trip per day :?: 

Or even staying maximum time allowed on aires if they are pleasant enough.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

It certainly is a worry

We are tending to do the opposite of what is suggested by earlier posters. We are tending to do more longer trips and not many weekends and go to France/Germany etc. whenever we can as with cheaper ferries, cheaper fuel and using Aires, it can work out almost cheaper than having a week on a CC site. We are both retired so on the one hand we have more time to use the motorhome but on the other we have a fixed income.

Like Dave I do look on with occasional envy when MH's wizz past us on the road driving like bats out of hell but do raise a smile when we catch them up at the ferry port or even Aires when they get there a couple of minutes before us


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

No it won't force us into giving up. It will make us more choosy as to were and when we go. We have cut back on the number of times we go away from every other weekend to once a month so we can still have our main holidays touring Europe

Last September we had planned to go to Devon and Cornwall for a week, but realised it would cost us just as much in diesel to get to Dover as it would to Devon & Cornwall. And taking into account the cost of site fee's un the UK. a trip over to Belgium and The Netherlands looked more appealing and cost effective. So the ferry was booked.

We have two cars as well as the van, and have always said that one of the cars would be sold before selling the MH.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Living in a rural area where you need a car to get anywhere then petrol/diesel costs are a big part of our budget. We have 2 cars as well as the MH, i need a car for work all the time yet my mileage rate has not increased in 8years that I've been in the job but petrol certainly has.

My view is - we don't smoke, drink very little, don't go out much other than the odd meal out, therefore holidaying/travel together is our treat and helps us pursue our love of the outdoors (mountain biking/running/walking/skiing). So other than money saving measures such as driving fuel efficiently, using tesco vouchers for the tunnel and using CC sites and CL's here we have no plans to alter our plans. I can't spend it when I'm gone, I work hard for what i earn so I'm going to enjoy it as long as I'm here. 

You can tell I don't do the household finances :lol: my poor husband is probably shuddering just at the thought of all my plans for this year!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Just sold one of our 2 cars, and the other has been downsized. Like many others, we are tending to spend more time on sites locally (within 100 miles) or wildcamping where allowed. Add to that taking things a lot slower and economically and we can continue for a few years yet on a fixed income.

Colin


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

busterbears said:


> I can't spend it when I'm gone, I work hard for what i earn so I'm going to enjoy it as long as I'm here.


A very true statement Mrs Busterbears. :wink:

I keep telling that to a certain little Welsh lady, but if falls on deaf ears.................and she's got the hearing of an elephant. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I started planning a reduction in outgoings on vehicles in june.
Gave daughter our two year old clio.
Exchanged Mercedes SLK for a Volvo C30 diesel.VED £35 against merc £225
I use the volvo for light deliveries instead of scudo. 50 + mpg against 34.

Mh is not used as often as we would like but circumstances with MiL with alzheimers, two geriatric dogs dictate to a certain degree.(Lady p)
MH 15k miles in five and a half years.
We do not plan to change our Mh so do not need to factor savings into the equation.

Now that I am properly semi retired I hope we can have more time out.
Dave p

Autotrail Cheyenne
Fiat Scudo
Volvo C30
Suzuki GSX650F


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Funny thing is we also have been wondering what the future will bring? 
How long we can go on for paying the ever increasing heating and utility bills at home and at the same time ever rising motorhome costs. 
It may come one day to having to decide which has the prority, but as I said to Kath, my Wife, heating at homne is more important than motorhoming. 
Luckily we have no such worries at the moment, we were thinking of maybe buying about a three year old (my personal opinion of cost effective time) A Class, but at the end of the day we could not to anything more with an A Class (other than a little more comfort) than we can do with our Tramp


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

When My wife retires July,i can give up my part time job,then get rid of my 4x4 and just have one car between us.Holidays in europe ,staying longer on the aires.

Les


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

When we retired early last year, we made a concious decision to Wild more to keep costs down. It is working for us up to now!
We also got rid of one car.
Last years holiday of around 6 weeks was mainly French aire's except for a few nights visiting a caravaning family member.
We saved around £450


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well done Steph, a totally relevant question! :wink:

I've often commented on the fact that, for me, motorhoming is a HOBBY. If I were still making model aeroplanes out of balsa wood and the price of balsa went up, would I curtail THAT hobby. I think not. But I might be more economical with the materials I used.

And so with the motorhome, we love Our Coral and can't wait to get away again. AuntieSandra and I have worked hard to get what we have. We're proud of our efforts and our achievements. The fuel hikes will not be allowed to detract from our successes. But even I am extremely conscious of what's going into the fuel tank. Interestingly, our last car, a Vauxhall Omega Auto used to average 28 -32mpg solo, down to 18mpg when towing. So Our Coral, at 28 - 32mpg, is doing well by comparison. 

I have no desire, and no intention, to stop motorhoming. But the right foot will have a lighter boot on it!!

One thing that is relevant to the discussion is age...

We have only three more payments of premiums towards our endowment, then the mortgage gets paid off!! Yipee!!  And in September, I start to draw my state pension! (Yes, I know I don't look that old!) That leaves more cash available for other things, like motorhoming... I *DO* sympathise with younger folk who have a while to go before they too enjoy the benefits of older age.

At the present time, OUR policy is to say yes to any invitation, within reason, and subject to availability. So we'll do some MHF rallies/meets and we'll go to France, and we'll do our annual visit to Scotland... and we'll do our level best to avoid expensive sites and make sure we enjoy all our new experiences. :roll: :wink: Lunch time... 8)


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

How much difference does it really make?
I thought I would just see what the difference is compared to our hols last year

A: Miles covered: 3000
B: Avg mpg: 24
C: Litres used: 568.75 ((A/B) x 4.45)
D: 2010 fuel price: 1.10/litre
E: 2011 fuel price: 1.40/litre

F: Fuel 2010 £625.63 D x C
G: Fuel 2011 £796.25 E x C

H: Diff £170.63 G-F
I: Diff/wk £3.28 H/52 

Equals 1 botte of wine or the money I saved not insuring Car and caravan

simplistic view but other costs are fairly similar, sites crossings etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A result of the increase in Duty and VAT on fuel is that less has been sold so there is actually less money going to the treasury.

Poole Council has failed to meet its budgetted income from parking this financial year in spite of draconion enforcement and issue of penalty notices for trivial offences. 

The motorist Golden Goose is fighting back and now that the Government and Council anti car policies are starting to have an effect ironically it is them who are bleating about the effects on their income.

We will have to wait and see what effects the cost of fuel will have on the tourist trade in places such a Cornwall but for sure the more taken in taxes the less for the general economy.
I will continue to use the MH much as before and if anything goes it will be the add ons such as meals in pubs etc. Now that I use Eurotunnel, paid for with Tesco vouchers, I save £400 compared with using Brittany Ferries to Cherbourg even taking into account the extra fuel. That £400 will pay for me to see a lot of France.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

lifeson said:


> How much difference does it really make?
> I thought I would just see what the difference is compared to our hols last year
> 
> A: Miles covered: 3000
> ...


Actually just re checked those figures and its even better
last year with Shogun and Caravan was returning 20mpg so costs @ 1.10litre for 3000 miles would have been £750

If MH returns 24 mpg 3000 miles at £1.40/litre will cost £796 so just £46 more


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I can't disagree Ray.



> That £400 will pay for me to see a lot of France.


That would be seeing a lot of France TWICE? :wink:

Our last visit, six weeks in 2009, saw the ferry at £52 return, and a total overnight expenditure of £180 = £232

If we're going to do 3,000 miles on holiday, I'd rather buy the fuel in France and use it there. 8) At this point, it seems cheaper to holiday abroad.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hmm...reallly so?

Current diesel price in France is circa Euro1.26/litre, which is approx £1.09? Our local Morrisons is £1.29/litre, so 20p/litre cheaper over there than here.

£52 return on the ferry, which means 260 litres of diesel needed to make that cost up. 260 litres = 57 gallons (divide by 4.544), which at 20mpg = 1144 miles travelled for the cheaper fuel to cover the cost of getting across the channel. From where I am I'd struggle to actually go 1144 miles on a return trip if I holidayed in the UK.

There are lots and lots of good reasons to holiday on the continent. Cheaper fuel's a bonus rather than a principal driver.

Paul


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


At the moment I pay £350pa for storage, but the owner has informed me that my fitted cycle rack takes me into a longer category, so I shall have to pay £450pa next year. 

So, I have decided I shall tax it for the whole year and park it either on the road outside my house, or on the driveway, therefore saving £300, which will go towards fuel and servicing. 


Can you get third party fire and theft for a Campervan? If so, that would further reduce the overheads of the van. The Van is 16 years old so not too worried about Comprehensive Cover 


We changed our car for a Picasso C3 last year, and it returns about 45mpg, so that has also helped with overall fuel costs. 



Andy


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I feel very sorry for anyone who has had to buy on the knock as the budget must look dire and will end up even more so once the other costs are added on.
I shall continue to do 5000 miles on the continent and perhaps 2000 in UK but have the money to cover the leisure pleasure that most of want.
If the day dawns when I have to worry about the costs then goodby MH. We are only 2 so we really look forward to planning trips and exploring new places and the costs look nothing compared to the memories which we have for life. Also the friends we have made all over France and Spain priceless.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> I think it might lead to longer stays on site rather than extended touring.
> 
> A Acsi site at 13 euros per day has to be cheaper than a 100 mile trip per day :?:
> 
> Or even staying maximum time allowed on aires if they are pleasant enough.


This is probably the best option. Same holiday destinations as before but perhaps less touring on the way to and back from ultimate destination. For us the problem is less serious, being based in Spain where fuel costs are less and most of our touring is in Spain.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Since we retired early last year we now go away less often but for longer periods. This equates to less mileage and better relaxation. 
In other words instead of every other week, now once per month, although we have just square wheeled since late October until last week due to commitments.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We were tempted to book a winter Caribbean Cruise holiday recently, really wanted to get away from all the snow we've had.
In the end we decided the £3k plus it would have cost us just wasn't worth it.
£3k can buy a lot of diesel and motorhome holidays  

Has anyone noticed how much package holidays have gone up? So glad we've got the motorhome and don't have to pay such large sums for our hols now.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

lifeson said:


> How much difference does it really make?
> I thought I would just see what the difference is compared to our hols last year
> 
> A: Miles covered: 3000
> ...


But we do 16,000 miles in a year --Oh dont make me work it I dont want to know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

OK Mavis, young lady - I can call you that cos you're 41! - 16,000 miles at 32mpg is 500 gallons @ £6 pg = £3,000. 

Now... how many nights holiday have you enjoyed during the 16K miles? How many 'new' places have you discovered? How many new faces have you met? And previous acquaintences too? 

Our friends, Betty and Gordon, are happy to spend £2,000 on a flight to Spain, where they stay in the same hotel each year, to meet the same few folk each year, to eat the same kind of food and drink the same drink each year. And they do all of that in 3 weeks! :roll: :? 

I'd rather be doing what you and Ray enjoy doing, and what Sandra and I enjoy doing... getting out in the motorhome, destination often unknown! :wink:


PS You could have gone on that cruise with Moraig! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well I for one am not planning to give up touring in the motorhome.

We do not tour much in the UK because:

1. The fuel costs here compared to Europe.

2. The campsite fees for CC & CC & C are far too high for members.

3. The UK councils still do not cater for motorhomes or actively discourage parking. ( I know that there are some enlightened councils).

In France municipal campsites are fairly cheap. Aires are fantastic mostly.

In Germany the Stellplatz are great, some lovely locations and a vast amount have electric as well.

Also Aires/Stellplatz are often near villages, town or places of interest so one can walk or cycle and not need to keep moving the motorhome.

That being the case, that encourages us to spend our money where we feel wanted and not like the UK where they wish we weren't there!

Roll on our next European adventure.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

A lottery winner was asked what he would do with his winnings.
" I'll keep on motorhoming until it's all gone ", he replied.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We haven't been out since the beginning of Dec and I am going stir crazy. For me I would have been out over the new year and prob and another weekend away after then too. I am presently trying to persuade other half to go away this weekend. I hate the van sitting on the drive unused. 

I have unfortunately been off work since sept with a prolapse disk and subsequent operation so haven't utilised the van too much in that time. I have since returned to work and find it hasn't changed at all, still a very stressful job,I teaching in FE. I live in Wales and work in Liverpool. As a family we have a two cars and a motorhome. All are required. Cars to get back and to to work and the motorhome as our only form of holidaying. We don't like package hols, dislike sitting around an airport for hours on end and be herded like cattle. I have recently given up smoking and reduced my alcohol intake so I think deserve to spoil my self. We mostly eat our main meal in the motorhome too so other than the cost of fuel and site fees the actual cost is minimal. Well in my eyes it is!!!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We were away in the motorhome at the weekend;
Three nights at Glenmore Forest Site near Aviemore.

Fantastic weekend - watching the Husky Sled Dog Rally and some really great walks in stunning surroundings.

We took food with us and other than site fees and fuel we spent the grand total of £2.40 over the whole weekend (a newspaper and pack of biscuits).

Try doing that without a motorhome, caravan or tent.


----------

